# Dog size watchtower



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Hey folks,

I just got some new neighbors and they have ducks. My dog Moose has been trying to stand on the top of his old fort to look at them over the fence, but I'm afraid he's going to fall. So here's my progress today on adding a watchtower to his fort so he can look at the ducks. I just need to finish making the stairs from the lower deck to the tower and it'll be done. And some more bracing.. sorry if it looks a little junky, I didn't draw up any plans.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

“So, how’d you spend your Saturday?”

…“Two words: Dog Fort.”


LMAO! That’s awesome Alex. If it’s the little things in life that matter most, that has definitely got to be one of them! I’m not sure how your neighbors will feel about it but Moose is going to love it! 😆


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Sandstorm said:


> “So, how’d you spend your Saturday?”
> 
> …“Two words: Dog Fort.”
> 
> ...


Lol, I don't think my neighbors have a choice.. I might paint it to make it look better. I have to give up for today and get more supplies from the dumpster at work on Monday, I need to rethink and redo my stair system. Moose was able to go up and down by himself but I need to make a larger middle step and lower it just a bit.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Need some razor wire in there and a spot lite 😎 mini alcatraz spot tower haha . Man I have bylaw at my house before I had 5 nails in that project


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Need some razor wire in there and a spot lite 😎 mini alcatraz spot tower haha . Man I have bylaw at my house before I had 5 nails in that project


Man, I think we had some people living in those for a while out where I’m at! Lol I guess there’s an upside and a downside to everything. 😂


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Man, I think we had some people living in those for a while out where I’m at! Lol I guess there’s an upside and a downside to everything. 😂


 ya it’s definitely a tough go for some folks right now 🥲


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> ya it’s definitely a tough go for some folks right now 🥲


True enough. That’s one happy looking pup though! Alex made my day with that one lol.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is too cool, and really important. We mush be vigilant in monitoring the ducks, those crafty birds


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

I've wanted a pet duck for years.. now I want one even more! My wife still says no.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is too funny👍 Moose definitely has a cool character look. Thanks for sharing. I hope you keep us updated on how Moose enjoys his new neighbors


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Moose needs a good airhorn, mounted under the penthouse floor.








For those times when a bark just isn't sufficient-


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I've wanted a pet duck for years.. now I want one even more! My wife still says no.


Do you always do what mommy says?
Time to start digging the duck pond fella 😁🌵😉 🚣‍♀️🦆🦢🏊‍♂️🏊‍♀️


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> Do you always do what mommy says?
> Time to start digging the duck pond fella 😁🌵😉 🚣‍♀️🦆🦢🏊‍♂️🏊‍♀️


Lol, no... 

The biggest hindrance is not having very much space. Someday though..


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Okay, looking at my sloppy handy work with the dog tower has me rethinking things. I'm going to disassemble the old fort to finish the new one. I think it's going to look a lot better.

So far, I buried and cemented a 5"x5" into the ground, it's about 3' deep and the bottom 2' of that is cement. I'm doing a sort of spiral staircase now. I included a picture of my workshop.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Okay, looking at my sloppy handy work with the dog tower has me rethinking things. I'm going to disassemble the old fort to finish the new one. I think it's going to look a lot better.
> 
> So far, I buried and cemented a 5"x5" into the ground, it's about 3' deep and the bottom 2' of that is cement. I'm doing a sort of spiral staircase now. I included a picture of my workshop.
> 
> ...



That is pretty trick bud, I think the pupper will approve


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

raventree78 said:


> That is pretty trick bud, I think the pupper will approve


Lol, yeah, he was pretty excited and kept jumping up the steps to get right in my face while I was working on it. I need to add a few more braces, some railings and then his favorite fake grass and it'll be done. He's just dumb enough to try to jump from the top to the ground, so railings are a must.. lol


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

It never ceases to amaze what we do for our four legged buddies. Nice build


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Trying to do curved wooden railings, I'm not sure how well they'll hold up, the wood is pretty thin.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Trying to do curved wooden railings, I'm not sure how well they'll hold up, the wood is pretty thin.
> View attachment 375507
> View attachment 375508



As long as they keep the pup from jumping off the side in excitement the rails should be ok, they look neat


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Yea, that looks really good 🤠 🍻


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

That's awesome


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool build for Moose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------

